# Doflamingo VS Aokiji (read OP)



## SunRise (Feb 21, 2013)

With which difficulty Ao will beat him?  Or vice verse


----------



## Imagine (Feb 21, 2013)

Frozen Dofla statue.


----------



## SunRise (Feb 21, 2013)

> Ice age .


*Difficulty*, dude  

Dont care will it be Ice age, Ice ball, Ice kick or whatever


----------



## Imagine (Feb 21, 2013)

What does it matter? Dofla losses. There was no reason to even make this thread.


----------



## TrainerRed (Feb 21, 2013)

A serious Aokiji will flash freeze every organ in his body...


----------



## blueframe01 (Feb 21, 2013)

Aokiji wins this with hard difficulty. To Dofla's credit, Aokiji wont win being half assed.... He'll have to earn his win.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 21, 2013)

He froze him without even moving, he wins with no difficulty (seriously low-mid diff)


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 21, 2013)

Aokiji wins mid difficulty.


----------



## LB04 (Feb 21, 2013)

If DD doesn't turn his back on Kuzan and really wants to fight against him he could probably push Kuzan to mid-high diff. Depending on how well he can defend himself against Kuzan ice. If he however allows Kuzan to hug him is doomed with low diff on Kuzan's part.


----------



## zorokuma (Feb 21, 2013)

I say mid diff


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 21, 2013)

So, when matching DD with opponents we assume his arms are tied behind his back and his power somehow don't work?

Jozu can give Ao Kiji a fight, he would lose in the end but Jozu can still give Ao Kiji a difficult fight. Now the manga has clearly shown that DD is even more powerful or challenging than Jozu.

Ao Kiji could not get the upperhand on a focused Jozu, Doflamingo's power made Jozu his puppet. Jozu has superior physical strength to Ao Kiji and inferior but still present Haki ability and none of that helped him against DD devil fruit. Therefore Ao Kiji has no proof that he can avoid DD's power.

Logia doesn't help either, Smoker is a logia with haki too, look where that got him with DD's power, he got cut up.

Another reason why DD is more difficult for Ao Kiji than Jozu, Jozu with superior physical stats to both Ao Kiji and DD could not resist Ao Kiji's ice. DD broke out of it fast enough to where it could not fully take effect yet. A focused DD without his back turned would have even less of a problem breaking Ao Kiji's ice.

So far all we know based on the manga is that:

1. Ao Kiji > Jozu and DD > Jozu, Ao Kiji could not get the upper hand, DD could

2. Physical strength of Jozu's level and below does not help against DD

3. Haki of Jozu's level and below does not help against DD, and still no proof that Ao Kiji's haki will help him either

4. Logia powers does not help against DD






I like the Admirals as much as the next guy, especially Ao Kiji for clearly having the coolest character among them but the story says that DD is the king of the new world underground, the story says he is affiliated with people higher ranking than FA and pirate Yonkou. The story says he is atleast Admiral level minimum based on him having 0 difficulty against Vice Admirals, 0 difficulty against Low Admiral/ Low top tiers like Jozu. Actually DD has had no difficulty shown so far. Of course Ao Kiji is difficult for anyone but lets not throw difficulty boundaries on characters that have not shown what is difficult for them yet. The story says, Doflamingo can break Ao Kiji's ice, with his back turned and not focused on Ao Kiji, what has the story said about Ao Kiji dealing with DD's ability? Nothing.


Hate it if you want, but all of this is in the manga, not just from a list of who I like more.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 21, 2013)

lol @ Dofla being Admiral level or higher.

Serious Aokiji freezes the entire island in a big ice desert and Dofla alike.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Feb 21, 2013)

Aokiji can't fight to his full potential in a congested area surrounded by his own soldiers. I doubt Jozu would last very long against Aokiji in an open area like PH.

Why is Doflamingo panting so hard if Aokiji is someone he could actually match in a fight? Scene clearly showed a nonchalant Aokiji was in control of the situation.


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 21, 2013)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> lol @ Dofla being Admiral level or higher.
> 
> Serious Aokiji freezes the entire island in a big ice desert and Dofla alike.




You can Lol all you want but the manga shows that he is and your posts states nothing proven in the manga. No proof Ao Kiji can freeze and entire island immediately, Punk Hazard was a battle of 10 days so the Frozen half could have taken several days to form. And Manga already shows that Doflamingo can break the ice.


Its Manga > Your fandom.


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 21, 2013)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Aokiji can't fight to his full potential in a congested area surrounded by his own soldiers. I doubt Jozu would last very long against Aokiji in an open area like PH.
> 
> Why is Doflamingo panting so hard if Aokiji is someone he could actually match in a fight? Scene clearly showed a nonchalant Aokiji was in control of the situation.



The scene showed a Doflamingo who didn't even care to turn and face Ao Kiji, who broke out of his ice without focus and naturally an Admiral's attack would have anyone panting especially the coldest attack in the series.

DD, gave up his warlord spot because he wants Ceasar and he rather fight the Admirals than Kaidou. He knows he has a better shot against the Admirals and his feats prove it. Why didn't Ao Kiji kill Doflamingo? He was standing on a island made of ice and Ao Kiji didn't pull it off.

There is nothing in the manga that proves that Doflamingo cannot defeat Ao Kiji. Actually his feats show that he is already capable of dealing with Ao Kiji's power and his feats show that he can 0 difficulty a Jozu where as Ao Kiji couldn't get the upper hand.


----------



## Luis209 (Feb 21, 2013)

High Difficult.

Doflamingo seemed to be stronger than Jozu who could put a decent fight against Aokiji. So i think that Aokiji wouldn't win this with low or mid difficulty. Would not be a fight like Akainu vs Aokiji, but Doflamingo would give a hard fight to Aokiji.

Anyways, Doflamingo runaway of Aokiji, so i think that is obvious to everyone that Aokiji is stronger than Doflamingo.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 21, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> 4. Logia powers does not help against DD


and why exactly logia powers do not help against DD, because Smoker's didn't right?



Jinemba said:


> 3. Haki of Jozu's level and below does not help  against DD, and still no proof that Ao Kiji's haki will help him either





> and still no proof that Ao Kiji's haki will help him either


----------



## Imagine (Feb 21, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> The scene showed a Doflamingo who didn't even care to turn and face Ao Kiji, who broke out of his ice without focus and naturally an Admiral's attack would have anyone panting especially the coldest attack in the series.
> 
> *DD, gave up his warlord spot because he wants Ceasar and he rather fight the Admirals than Kaidou. He knows he has a better shot against the Admirals and his feats prove it. Why didn't Ao Kiji kill Doflamingo? He was standing on a island made of ice and Ao Kiji didn't pull it off.
> *
> There is nothing in the manga that proves that Doflamingo cannot defeat Ao Kiji. Actually his feats show that he is already capable of dealing with Ao Kiji's power and his feats show that he can 0 difficulty a Jozu where as Ao Kiji couldn't get the upper hand.


Aokiji wasn't there to kill Dofla. Aokiji only wanted him to stop hurting Smoker.


----------



## mmzrmx (Feb 21, 2013)

Aokiji mid difficulty


----------



## Sentomaru (Feb 21, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> The scene showed a Doflamingo who didn't even care to turn and face Ao Kiji, who broke out of his ice without focus and naturally an Admiral's attack would have anyone panting especially the coldest attack in the series.
> 
> DD, gave up his warlord spot because he wants Ceasar and he rather fight the Admirals than Kaidou. He knows he has a better shot against the Admirals and his feats prove it. Why didn't Ao Kiji kill Doflamingo? He was standing on a island made of ice and Ao Kiji didn't pull it off.
> 
> There is nothing in the manga that proves that Doflamingo cannot defeat Ao Kiji. Actually his feats show that he is already capable of dealing with Ao Kiji's power and his feats show that he can 0 difficulty a Jozu where as Ao Kiji couldn't get the upper hand.



Aokiji froze Doflamingo _without even moving a muscle_. How could you miss this? And it was obviously just a warning since Doflamingo didn't stop so Kuzan had to make him stop. Doflamingo broke out after few moments (he was frozen long enough for fodder Marines, Baby 5 and Buffalo to show their expressions), what do you think would have happened if Aokiji had been bloodlusted and attacked him right away with another deadly attack there? Funny thing is that Doflamingo was panting after he broke the ice. Some translations used "Haa.. Haa.. Haa" instead which made it seem like a stupid laugh. And after that Doflamingo instantly backed off saying "because I can't kill Smoker here and now (…)" with his usual poker face. 

So yeah, your common sense and comprehension skills are either beyond terrible or your just a fanboy.

And Doflamingo not being scared of Aokiji means shit, because he never showed fear except for the scene where Law threatened him with Kaido. But then again, we don't know what back-story Doflamingo has with Kaido and it might have to do more with Kaido's ruthless personality and the fact that the guy has a fucking world power behind him that would annihilate Doflamingo's empire. At any rate, my point remains the same… him not being scared means shit. Guy was laughing throughout the whole war like a nutjob, that's obviously part of his personality and not an indicator for power levels. 
Kuzan's feats and hype are much more impressive than Doflamingo's. Be it stamina, AoE, speed, reputation, or pure strength. Just look at what Akainu did during the war and keep in mind that it took him 10 fucking days to beat Kuzan. 

There are more reasons, but I'm too tired right now to list them all.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Feb 21, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> The scene showed a Doflamingo who didn't even care to turn and face Ao Kiji, who broke out of his ice without focus and naturally an Admiral's attack would have anyone panting especially the coldest attack in the series.



He cared about quickly finishing off Smoker. It wasn't even an attack. He basically flexed his cold aura and we saw the result. Let us imagine the results if he actually raised his hand.

We should also stop acting like his laughing is indicative of how he really feels. He is shown with a shit eating grin when leaving Dressarosa and when Law gave him the ultimatum. Law even made fun of his laughter stating he does it to hide how he really feels. He then promptly shut up when Vergo was taken down.



> DD, gave up his warlord spot because he wants Ceasar and he rather fight the Admirals than Kaidou. He knows he has a better shot against the Admirals and his feats prove it. Why didn't Ao Kiji kill Doflamingo? He was standing on a island made of ice and Ao Kiji didn't pull it off.



You realize the Ice is his right? Maybe he wanted to but he held back to not freeze Smoker too. Is that reasonable and worth pondering over? Marines can't freely traverse the New World like Yonkou crews can. Marines also have more on their plate than taking out a single powerful pirate. While Kaidou can send wave after wave after Doflamingo. Doflamingo can deal with marines after him better but it's not completely because of his personal strength. He has connections and knowledge of how they work. Kaidou is likely a ruthless monster Doflamingo has little sway with.



> There is nothing in the manga that proves that Doflamingo cannot defeat Ao Kiji. Actually his feats show that he is already capable of dealing with Ao Kiji's power and his feats show that he can 0 difficulty a Jozu where as Ao Kiji couldn't get the upper hand.



Yeah nothing except Aokji basically almost killed him with a reaitsu crush not an actual attack. Zero difficulty a Jozu? Yes because getting the jump on a guy with your hax ability means in a real fight the exact same thing would happen. Let's also forget Aokiji is perfectly capable of and  expected to tango with Yonkou. Doflamingo isn't fucking with WB in any respect.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 21, 2013)

^You do know Aokiji power has nothing to with his hand. It is usable without actually using his hands. That was still a normal attack from Aokiji. Don't try to wank the ability. The only reason Doflamigo got caught was because he was caught off guard. No gurantees that would have happened if he was paying attention. Aokiji didn't do anything Doflamigo didn't do anything. That scene only provides fact that Doflamigo is in that realm nothing more nothing less. They would have actually needed to fight to prove anything else.


----------



## Lycka (Feb 21, 2013)

it wasn't a normal attack. your downplaying the fact that Akoiji nearly killed dolflamingo without even having to move a muscle.


----------



## Lycka (Feb 21, 2013)

dolflamingo wasn't caught off guard he saw Akoiji there


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 21, 2013)

I am pretty sure Doflamigo walked away casually like fuck it. That and the attack doesn't matter because getting caught off guard happens to the best of them. The fact he broke out of it is more impressive.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 21, 2013)

Doflamingo stomped the guy who gave aokiji serious fight.
Everyone who thinks that Doflamingo is weaker than aokiji is just


----------



## Luis209 (Feb 21, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Doflamingo stomped the guy who gave aokiji serious fight.
> Everyone who thinks that Doflamingo is weaker than aokiji is just



Stomped? Learn to read manga, please. Doflamingo didn't stomp Jozu. Just restricted him.


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 21, 2013)

Doflamingo could have walked Jozu into the sea if he didn't have back up. In a 1 on 1 fight, Jozu was dead right there. DD would have killed him off like a no name.

Stop wanking Ao Kiji's freezing DD, it wasn't a feat at all if anything it was DD's feat. Who cares if Ao Kiji almost killed him, DD didn't even turn to look at Ao Kiji, he wasn't focused on him and he STILL broke out of it like it was nothing. 

Guys I understand where you are coming from, Ao Kiji is an admiral, he has a strong logia ability and haki. He is a cool character but in the end you have to put aside who is the cooler character. I go by what the manga shows me, I don't care if DD wears pink and looks like he might be into men, at the end of the day if DD can make quick work of Jozu and Ao Kiji couldn't get the upper hand on Jozu that says something. That doesn't immediately reveal who is stronger but it says a good deal about DD. If Doflamingo has used his powers successfully on logias, on people with higher physical strength than Ao Kiji and people with strong haki then nothing proves that Ao Kiji is safe from DD's haxx power. 


There is not 1 proven factual reason that anyone can show that will prove that Ao Kiji is immune to being cut to pieces, slashed up or controlled like a puppet by DD. But on the other hand there is direct manga facts proving that...

DD's power > Jozu physical strength
DD's power > Logia
DD's power > Jozu level haki

And there is also no proof that those are the limits of his power either, it could be even higher than that.

We also have direct manga proof that DD can break Ao Kiji's ice without even being focused on Ao Kiji, if he were focused on Ao Kiji he would have an easier time breaking it.

Put aside who you think is cooler and just debate what the manga says. And right now the manga is showing that Donquixote Doflamingo is AT LEAST Admiral level. 

If Smoker is 0 difficulty for DD and Smoker is a Vice Admiral. If Ceasar and Vergo who are mid-high VA level are just subordinates of DD. And if Diamond Jozu who is low top tier, very low Admiral level is still 0 difficulty for DD then you have to be completely ignorant of characters you don't think are cool to claim that DD has not proven to be Admiral level by FEATS.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 21, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Doflamingo stomped the guy who gave aokiji serious fight.
> Everyone who thinks that Doflamingo is weaker than aokiji is just




Serious fight indeed.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ao Kiji wins ten times out of ten and not even a few hours past.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lmao said:


> and why exactly logia powers do not help against DD, because Smoker's didn't right?



Sheeeeeeet I thought you were going to use the one where WB tried and stab him. Here you show even more proof.


----------



## Lycka (Feb 21, 2013)

people confuse dolflamingos smile and his laugh with confidence.

OT: Akoiji low difficulty


----------



## αce (Feb 21, 2013)

Aokiji froze a bloodlusted Doflamingo's body without even moving. Doflamingo then let Smoker live because Aokiji would have wiped the floor with his candy ass. Aokiji mid difficulty.


----------



## Skream (Feb 21, 2013)

Aokiji wrecks this gay disabled walking bird


----------



## Octavian (Feb 21, 2013)

it took sakazuki 10 days to narrowly beat kuzan... 

DD gets wrecked in an all out fight.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2013)

Doflamingo is fodder to Aokiji. He gets oneshotted if Aokiji is serious. 




Imagine said:


> Serious fight indeed.



You're ignoring the part where Aokiji noyl got a hit because Jozu was distracted. And guess what? Before Jozu was distracted, Aokiji couldn't even touch him.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 21, 2013)

Avalon said:


> You're ignoring the part where Aokiji noyl got a hit because Jozu was distracted. And guess what? Before Jozu was distracted, Aokiji couldn't even touch him.


Yes I understand that. But how serious would Aokiji need to be in order to do that in a straight 1 vs 1?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2013)

Do what in a 1 vs 1?


----------



## Pink Matter (Feb 22, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> Doflamingo could have walked Jozu into the sea if he didn't have back up. In a 1 on 1 fight, Jozu was dead right there. DD would have killed him off like a no name.
> 
> Stop wanking Ao Kiji's freezing DD, it wasn't a feat at all if anything it was DD's feat. Who cares if Ao Kiji almost killed him, DD didn't even turn to look at Ao Kiji, he wasn't focused on him and he STILL broke out of it like it was nothing.
> 
> ...



The manga heavily implied that if Aokiji had bothered to put in more effort into his attack, DD would've been frozen to the core like Jozu. Although DD did break out of the ice rather quickly, it did take him a substantial amount of effort due to the fact that he was panting. 

Also, your argument is contradicted. On one hand, you discredit Aokiji's strength by saying he got the drop on DD, so it shouldn't really count. On the other, you try to hype up DD when he was the one who ensnared Jozu while the latter was focused on Croc. Double standards right? 

Caesar is most certainly NOT VA-level. He was Luffy's punching bag this arc. Vergo was said to be one of his top/closest subordinates, so he's not exactly on the bottom of the DD crime family food chain. 

I believe the general consensus here is that DD's control over Jozu extended to restriction of movement, and would not have been able to make him walk into the sea. He couldn't make Jozu a puppet because of the latter's Haki defense. I personally think Aokiji has even better Haki so DD should have even more difficulty trying to control him.


----------



## Pink Matter (Feb 22, 2013)

Avalon said:


> Doflamingo is fodder to Aokiji. He gets oneshotted if Aokiji is serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've also seen Jozu take advantage of a distracted Aokiji, and only managed to give him a bloody lip.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2013)

Pink Matter said:


> We've also seen Jozu take advantage of a distracted Aokiji, and only managed to give him a bloody lip.



Yeah because Jozu is a brawler, they can only do so much damage with one hit.

No different from Luffy hitting Lucci while he was focusing on Franky and only giving him a blood lip lol. 

Aokiji's devil fruit allows for 1-2 shots while a brawler needs a bunch of hits to win a fight, it's called different fighting styles.

Garp wouldn't one shot Aokiji with a punch either and he's been hyped up to be stronger than Aokiji, same concept applies here. 

The point is, when Jozu wasn't distracted, Aokjii couldn't even touch him. They were fighting _equally._


----------



## Pink Matter (Feb 22, 2013)

Avalon said:


> Yeah because Jozu is a brawler, they can only do so much damage with one hit.
> 
> No different from Luffy hitting Lucci while he was focusing on Franky and only giving him a blood lip lol.
> 
> ...



I agree with you up until the second to last point. Garp wouldn't oneshot Aokiji but we're led to believe that Garp is stronger. A fight between Garp and Aokiji would probably be very similar to a less one-sided version of Jozu vs Crocodile, if you get what I'm saying. Garp would eventually overpower Aokiji through sheer superior physical strength+speed+Haki. As a brawler, you do need the edge in strength in speed if you're going to go up against a hax DF user like Aokiji. The case is different here in that we don't know whether or not Jozu has the advantage in strength and speed.

As for your last point, I think you're reading it wrong. It was Aokiji who was untouchable when he wasn't distracted. After that one instance, Jozu didn't seem to be able to land any more hits. Imo, the fight was probably more like Aokiji using long ranged attacks like Partisan and Jozu dodging/blocking them rather than the two going toe to toe in a close-ranged fight since both combatants were relatively unscathed up until Jozu was distracted. This might seem incoherent, but it's late.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2013)

Really? People actually think current Garp is that much stronger than Aokiji?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 22, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> Stop wanking Ao Kiji's freezing DD, it wasn't a feat at all if anything it was DD's feat.Who cares if Ao Kiji almost killed him, DD didn't even turn to look at Ao Kiji, he wasn't focused on him and he STILL broke out of it like it was nothing.


Why do people keep repeating how easily DD broke out of the ice as if it's some grand accomplishment? He was _panting_ and Aokiji *didn't even move one finger*. 

Why people think that scene favors DD is beyond me.



Jinemba said:


> There is not 1 proven factual reason that anyone can show that will prove that Ao Kiji is immune to being cut to pieces, slashed up or controlled like a puppet by DD


1)WB , no damage. WB > DD
2)WB , yet again no damage. WB > DD
3) He only ever controlled Atomos and only _restricted _Jozu. Not that it matters anyway, Aokiji > Jozu/Atomos



Jinemba said:


> DD's power > Jozu physical strength
> DD's power > Logia
> DD's power > Jozu level haki


Aokiji's physical strength > DD's power 
Aokiji's Logia > DD's power 
Aokiji level haki > DD's power 



Jinemba said:


> And right now the manga is showing that Donquixote Doflamingo is AT LEAST Admiral level.


"AT LEAST Admiral level" is neither true nor good enough to make Doflamingo Aokiji's match. A *solid*, and possibly strongest Admiral, top tier needed 10 days and just barely won. DD ain't matching that


----------



## SunRise (Feb 22, 2013)

> Aokiji's physical strength > DD's power
> Aokiji's Logia > DD's power
> Aokiji level haki > DD's power


You can't claim nothing from this except may be 2nd but its also too arguable.

Doflamingo will provide decent fight to Aokiji at the fucking least.  

Fact that Doflaming such easily broke ice being unfocused dont make DD weaker either.


----------



## blueframe01 (Feb 22, 2013)

VioletHood said:


> You can't claim nothing from this except may be 2nd but its also too arguable.
> 
> Doflamingo will provide decent fight to Aokiji at the fucking least.
> 
> *Fact that Doflaming such easily broke ic*e being unfocused dont make DD weaker either.



He was panting after breaking free from being frozen. Does show that it took some effort from Dofla to break free. Nothing easy about that feat


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 22, 2013)

Dofla was panting from breaking out of ice Aokiji made without flexing a single muscle, i. e. a half hearted Aokiji made Dofla go serious.

How one can misinterpret this scene as a feat in favor of Dofla is beyond me.


----------



## SunRise (Feb 22, 2013)

*blueframe01*, he wasnt exhausted btw too


----------



## White (Feb 22, 2013)

Its obviously Aokiji . If Doflamingo was stronger than an Admiral level fighter, Laws plan wouldnt have worked.


----------



## Lycka (Feb 22, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Really? People actually think current Garp is that much stronger than Aokiji?





that scene *heavily* implies garp is still a good deal stronger than the admirals evident by sengokus expression and worry, along with the fact that sengoku had to tell him he's a marine.

 This implies sengoku knows Garp is more than capable of killing akainu otherwise why make such a gesture and commotion to restrain garp.




Garp's ability to punch once and send Marco flying with scratches (someone who is able to *match up with the speed of Kizaru's yasakani no magatama *and stopping it for WB, *send Kizaru and Aokiji flying almost effortlessly* and *withstanding Akainu's infamous body piercing punch with just a flinch*), is of testament to Garp's strength and ability. God knows what he can do if he went all out.

this scene implies garps punch is stronger than akianus punch with magma infused. it also implies garp is stronger than kizaru.


----------



## Luis209 (Feb 22, 2013)

Actual Garp stronger than Akainu and Aokiji? 



> that scene heavily implies garp is still a good deal stronger than the admirals evident by sengokus expression and worry, along with the fact that sengoku had to tell him he's a marine.
> 
> This implies sengoku knows Garp is more than capable of killing akainu otherwise why make such a gesture and commotion to restrain garp.


Sengoku could only have do that because he didn't want that Akainu killed Garp. You don't know.



> Garp's ability to punch once and send Marco flying with scratches (someone who is able to match up with the speed of Kizaru's yasakani no magatama and stopping it for WB, send Kizaru and Aokiji flying almost effortlessly and withstanding Akainu's infamous body piercing punch with just a flinch), is of testament to Garp's strength and ability. God knows what he can do if he went all out.


...Garp only punched in the face. That really implies that Garp is stronger than Akainu? Whitebeard even said to his pirates to not get scared of Garp's reputation, that he was only a old guy.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 22, 2013)

Luis209 said:


> Stomped? Learn to read manga, please. Doflamingo *didn't stomp Jozu.* Just restricted him.



Yes he did.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 22, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> that scene *heavily* implies garp is still a good deal stronger than the admirals evident by sengokus expression and worry, along with the fact that sengoku had to tell him he's a marine.
> 
> This implies sengoku knows Garp is more than capable of killing akainu otherwise why make such a gesture and commotion to restrain garp.
> 
> ...



Sengoku hold Garp back from attacking Akainu, sure, but how do you know he would be capable of beating him? I don't think old Garp could beat pre skip Akainu. I was under the impression Sengoku was holding Garp back for his own good. Also Garp acted purely emotion-driven, he was forgetting his position as a Marine and that Marines don't fight each other, or at least they shouldn't, as we have seen what happens when two Admirals fight seriously.

Also, just food for thought: BB was not scared to confront both Sengoku and Garp together, but he was running like a lil' pig after seeing Akainu approaching him.


----------



## Lycka (Feb 22, 2013)

garp> akainu


bb stopped fighting after garp stepped in. also he was high off his new power.


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Feb 23, 2013)

In a direct confrontation, with no sneak attacks and the like, I'd say mid-diff at least, high to extreme-diff at best, with Aokiji winning 8-10/10 times. Honestly, I don't know why people are bringing up him _restricting_ a _distracted and off guard_ Jozu _whom was fighting a different battle against a different person_ and with _lack of understanding of his ability_, and comparing it to Aokiji fighting Jozu directly and not taking him down with ease. I don't really have to explain the faults of that argument, do I?


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 23, 2013)

Akainu is stronger than Garp
go to hell ace fagboy


----------



## SunRise (Feb 23, 2013)

> Honestly, I don't know why people are bringing up him *restricting a distracted and off guard Jozu whom was fighting a different battle against a different person and with lack of understanding of his ability, and comparing it to Aokiji fighting Jozu directly and not taking him down with ease. I don't really have to explain the faults of that argument, do I?*


*
Jozu wasnt distracted and off guard - he just was retarded () to not take into account DD which was standing in 1 meter from Croc attacking sand logia. I dont see any difference - be it straight fight or fight like these.  DD clearly was portrayed as superior to him - seriously, he casually rided him as pony continuing conversation with Croc like it was nothing.  Its just fucking straight fact - DD got no problem with guy who make some problem for Admiral - it means just that, how interp this everyone decides by himself - just deal with it. *


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 23, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> prime garp> pre ts akainu



fixed for ya.



OPtiers said:


> also he was high off his new power



lame excuse.

Back to topic please.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolute Zero. said:


> with Aokiji winning 8-10/10 times.


Is there even the slightest chance of Aokiji actually losing? I agree difficulty varies but Aokiji wins 10 times out of 10 without doubt.


----------



## RF (Feb 23, 2013)

Lmao said:


> Is there even the slightest chance of Aokiji actually losing? I agree difficulty varies but Aokiji wins 10 times out of 10 without doubt.



Nope. There is no way in hell Aokiji is losing even once.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 23, 2013)

Do some of you read the story? Jozu's raw strength>>>>Aokiji. If Doflamigo can troll Jozu with his df Aokiji is just as vulnerable. Not to mention he broke Aokiji's attack. That alone should tell you how powerful he is. He casually walked away no signs of fear whatsoever.


----------



## White (Feb 23, 2013)

U mad bro


----------



## Pink Matter (Feb 23, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Do some of you read the story? Jozu's raw strength>>>>Aokiji. If Doflamigo can troll Jozu with his df Aokiji is just as vulnerable. Not to mention he broke Aokiji's attack. That alone should tell you how powerful he is. He casually walked away no signs of fear whatsoever.



Which story have you been reading?


----------



## deathgod (Feb 23, 2013)

For me it depends on how strong Kuzans haki. Smoker got annilated whilst Croc had his head cut off and it didn't seem to faze him. Based on the events of the war the admirals have been shown to have high levels of haki, so I don't think DDs powers will be effective. He losses mid diff in his best case scenario.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 23, 2013)

The story where doflamigo played with jozu.  The same Jozu who matched Aokiji in combat.  

I am not even saying he wins but the admiral wanking has to stop.


----------



## deathgod (Feb 23, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> The story where doflamigo played with jozu.  The same Jozu who matched Aokiji in combat.
> 
> I am not even saying he wins but the admiral wanking has to stop.



How much damage did he do to Jozu again? Catching someone off guard and controlling them is different from beating them in a heads up fight.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 23, 2013)

deathgod said:


> How much damage did he do to Jozu again? Catching someone off guard and controlling them is different from beating them in a heads up fight.



That is beside the point he was strong enough to control him with his df. Aside from whitebeard on panel he has the highest showing in strength and fast enough to match Aokiji.
If he had problems countering Aokiji definetely would. Not only that Aokiji just landed an open attack on Doflamigo and he still broke out. Doubful Aokiji could even land that blow if he was paying attention.


----------



## Pink Matter (Feb 23, 2013)

deathgod said:


> For me it depends on how strong Kuzans haki. Smoker got annilated whilst Croc had his head cut off and it didn't seem to faze him. Based on the events of the war the admirals have been shown to have high levels of haki, so I don't think DDs powers will be effective. He losses mid diff in his best case scenario.



That's because DD was likely using Haki in accordance with his DF and simply wanted to annoy Croc. If he had applied Haki to his strings, Croc would be a dead man.


----------



## deathgod (Feb 23, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> That is beside the point he was strong enough to control him with his df. Aside from whitebeard on panel he has the highest showing in strength and fast enough to match Aokiji.
> If he had problems countering Aokiji definetely would. Not only that Aokiji just landed an open attack on Doflamigo and he still broke out. Doubful Aokiji could even land that blow if he was paying attention.



He caught Jozu off guard. Being unable to break free after you are caught is different from not being caught in the first place. As shown by what happened with WB being stabbed even the best can get caught off guard and suffer for it.

Aokiji was definitely not serious against DD seeing as how he never took his hands out of hispocket the whole time iirc.

At Pink, who knows. We've seen WB shatter Aokiji and Aikainu have his neck and shoulder cut by Vista and Marco and shrug it off. Baring Enel losing to Luffy who had his DF inherent weakness and Croc losing because of his water weakness, have we seen any non fodder Elemental logia lose?


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 24, 2013)

Still doesn't change the fact jozu couldn' t break it. The circumstances dont matter. It shows how strong Donflamigos ability was.

Also no one in this story that has been completely encased by Aokiji ice has broke out. So regardless of the downplay it shows his skill level is high. 

Funny how you argue jozu being caught off guard. But ignore the fact Donflamigo got caught off guard. That says alot.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 24, 2013)

Dofla wasn't caught off guard. He was completly aware of Aokiji and knew he would react to Dofla if he dared to attack Smoker. He still did that, which ended in Aokiji nonchalantly teaching him a lesson.

It's a different story with Jozu/Dofla.


----------



## deathgod (Feb 24, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Still doesn't change the fact jozu couldn' t break it. The circumstances dont matter. It shows how strong Donflamigos ability was.
> 
> Also no one in this story that has been completely encased by Aokiji ice has broke out. So regardless of the downplay it shows his skill level is high.
> 
> Funny how you argue jozu being caught off guard. But ignore the fact Donflamigo got caught off guard. That says alot.



You have a weird definition of off guard.. 

You are ignoring the facts. Aokiji let DD know he was there and warned him to stop attacking Smoker. DD didn't listen and got flash frozen. What part of 'off guard' was there?

Also iirc Aokiji made direct contact with Jozu to freeze him, which is reasonable to assume allows a much deeper freezing that indirect contact. I admit I was surprised at how nonchalantly DD broke the ice.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 24, 2013)

deathgod said:


> You have a weird definition of off guard..
> 
> You are ignoring the facts. Aokiji let DD know he was there and warned him to stop attacking Smoker. DD didn't listen and got flash frozen. What part of 'off guard' was there?
> 
> Also iirc Aokiji made direct contact with Jozu to freeze him, which is reasonable to assume allows a much deeper freezing that indirect contact. I admit I was surprised at how nonchalantly DD broke the ice.



My fault that l was wrong forgot the previous chapter. That means he straight up tanked it though. He basically said fuck you to Aokiji.  Him leaving was the obvious choice.  Even if he had the power to face Aokiji why would he fight a bloody fight like that. All in all my main point still stands. Nothing really suggest Aokiji is out his range.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Feb 24, 2013)

deathgod said:


> You have a weird definition of off guard..
> 
> You are ignoring the facts. Aokiji let DD know he was there and warned him to stop attacking Smoker. DD didn't listen and got flash frozen. What part of 'off guard' was there?
> 
> Also iirc Aokiji made direct contact with Jozu to freeze him, which is reasonable to assume allows a much deeper freezing that indirect contact. *I admit I was surprised at how nonchalantly DD broke the ice.*


*
*

It wasn't nonchalant. Jinbe nonchalantly kicked away Wadatsumi's fist. The panting and Buffalo's comment were clearly meant to tell us Doflamingo had a close call with death. But no, details like this are superfluous with no true meaning.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 24, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Jozu's raw strength>>>>Aokiji.


If that was the case he would have give Aokiji more than just a bloody lip now wouldn't he?

The Admirals aren't just strong Haki and powerful Logia you know, ,  with his insane leg strength. 



U mad bro said:


> Not to mention he broke Aokiji's attack. That alone should tell you how powerful he is.


This again, how can people not understand that's a BAD showing for Doflamingo? 

Aokiji didn't even touch him/move a finger and Doflamingo was panting.



U mad bro said:


> He casually walked away no signs of fear whatsoever.


Aokiji wasn't there to kill him, hell he actually _warned _Dofla to fuck off. Really now, just what do you think would've happened to Dofla in those few moments he was frozen had Aokiji been bloodlusted?


----------



## deathgod (Feb 24, 2013)

Ryuksgelus said:


> [/B]
> 
> It wasn't nonchalant. Jinbe nonchalantly kicked away Wadatsumi's fist. The panting and Buffalo's comment were clearly meant to tell us Doflamingo had a close call with death. But no, details like this are superfluous with no true meaning.



I must have missed the panting. I just saw DD break out of and he didn't look bothered at all. I was expecting a reaction like how he had when law threatened him with Kaido, not him basically ignoring Aokijis warning and attacking Smoker anyway. Kinda gives the vibe that Aokiji wasnt a big deal in his eyes.


----------



## Sentomaru (Feb 24, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I must have missed the panting. I just saw DD break out of and he didn't look bothered at all. I was expecting a reaction like how he had when law threatened him with Kaido, not him basically ignoring Aokijis warning and attacking Smoker anyway. Kinda gives the vibe that Aokiji wasnt a big deal in his eyes.



Blackbeard was more scared of Akainu than of Sengoku and Garp combined. I guess that means Sengoku and Garp aren't a big deal then... Akainu and Kaido are just THAT scary whereas Garp, Sengoku, and Aokiji are pretty level-headed people.

Again, Doflamingo not showing fear doesn't mean shit and is pretty misleading in my opinion. We don't even now how rational he would react if Kaido and just Kaido alone showed up behind him while he was in a hassle to kill a witness. 

Fact remains, Doflamingo looked inferior to Aokiji and everybody whith some basic comprehension skills can easily tell that. If you didn't even notice the panel where he panted then how the fuck can you even discuss this scene?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 24, 2013)

If you don't think Doflamingo wouldn't have shat himself if it was Akainu standing behind him, I don't know what to say to you.


----------



## deathgod (Feb 24, 2013)

Baron Tamago said:


> Fact remains, Doflamingo looked inferior to Aokiji and everybody whith some basic comprehension skills can easily tell that. If you didn't even notice the panel where he panted then how the fuck can you even discuss this scene?



You need to chill the fuck out with your condesending replys.

Yeah I missed the pants , but read everything before and after, that's how I can give my opinion. DD never looked worried at all during that confrontation, having a smile on his face the whole time.


----------



## SsjAzn (Feb 24, 2013)

Aokiji with low-mid difficulty. Basically Doflamingo going wild would currently be the Marines greatest challenge in the New World, and they would have to send admirals after him. Although he may not be as strong as Aokiji, but he can at least give him a decent fight.


----------



## David (Feb 25, 2013)

A low level of high difficulty for Aokiji, I'm wagering.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 25, 2013)

Lmao said:


> If that was the case he would have give Aokiji more than just a bloody lip now wouldn't he?
> 
> The Admirals aren't just strong Haki and powerful Logia you know, ,  with his insane leg strength.


Yet   he still clutches his abilities. Just like every other df user. Raw strength is not his domain. Jozu is clearly more powerful physically.





> This again, how can people not understand that's a BAD showing for Doflamingo?
> 
> Aokiji didn't even touch him/move a finger and Doflamingo was panting.
> 
> ...


First of all we actually didn't see how Aokiji used his ability. All we scene was the ice being activated.  Second of all Doinflamigo knew he was there and still said fuck you and attempted to kill smoker. He walked off because yes there was a chance he was going to die if they fought. But he also point blank told him if smoker talked they were going to finish it. Reading comprehension don't pick a scene that best just supports you theory. Try using the whole situation. No one wants to fight an admiral. 

Also lol at using the panting. Fact remains Donflamigo is the only one in this story to be shown casually breaking Aokiji's attack. He panted for a few seconds but was back to normal in no time.


----------



## Jinemba (Feb 25, 2013)

To much wank, stop ignoring feats and choosing based on which character is cooler. The panting literally means nothing. If Doflamingo used his power on Ao Kiji, Ao Kiji would be doing a lot more than panting.

People saying Doflamingo looked inferior yet he is the first character to know an Admiral is threatening him and still not care to look. On top of that Ao Kiji tries to back up his appearance by encasing Doflamingo in ice only to have his ice broken by Doflamingo and Doflamingo wasn't even focusing on Ao Kiji.

Fact is Doflamingo just brought Ao Kiji's power down a notch, he resisted Ao Kiji's ice, without even focusing on the attack, and on top of that DD is standing on ice, how much more set up could this situation have been for Ao Kiji and still his power did nothing.

Here are some Facts:
1. Doflamingo can break Ao Kiji's ice

2. Ao Kiji cannot resist DD's power ( no proof shown )

3. Both have haki

4. In a 1on1 fight Ao Kiji could not get the upper hand on Jozu ( remove the rest of the battlefield and the other characters just leave these two in a 1on1 )

5. In a 1on1 fight, all DD has to do is use his power on Jozu and walk him into the water, DD's attacks are not visible as far as we know so Jozu or anyone else would not be able to see it coming as easily as an ice attack from Ao Kiji.



Also, did anyone else read this page?


Admiral Kuzan Ao Kiji himself says that Donquixote Doflamingo is an exceptional pirate, he asks Smoker to tell Akainu to dispatch the ADMIRALS <----with an "s". And he says that this will be the most enormous obstacle, since the new HQ. Sounds like a pretty big obstacle.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol didn't even notice when Aokiji said dispatch the admirals.

Though the page also signifies Hancock is a beast. Seemed like AokijI put her higher.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2013)

Doffy would probably give Kuzan medium amount of trouble at best.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Feb 25, 2013)

Jinemba said:


> To much wank, *stop ignoring feats* and choosing based on which character is cooler.* The panting literally means nothing.* If Doflamingo used his power on Ao Kiji, Ao Kiji would be doing a lot more than panting.



@_@? Nothing hypocritical about this post. Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Feb 27, 2013)

Medium difficulty. Kuzan froze Doflamingo without moving but he broke out almost immediately so this is a safe bet.


----------



## Matariki (Mar 19, 2015)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Why is Doflamingo panting so hard if Aokiji is someone he could actually match in a fight? Scene clearly showed a nonchalant Aokiji was in control of the situation?



it was Smoker panting


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 19, 2015)

Aokiji mid-high diffs DD. Similar to Zoro vs Kaku


----------



## Beckman (Mar 19, 2015)

Responding to a two year old thread..

Thorin pls.


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2015)

Kuzan with a moderate amount of difficulty. He'll have to exert effort but it's clear he's superior.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 19, 2015)

It can go either way, but if I have to choose I lean towards Doflamingo winning with high to extremely high difficulty.  Both excel in basically every category and IMO have received around even portrayal.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Kuzan has the edge based on admiral hype, but by portrayal Doflamingo should at least push him to high diff, if not very high


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 19, 2015)

Aokiji would win higher end of low diff (in spite of what all these people say)

U guys realize that when u play around saying stuff like "dofla statue" that automatically implies stomp difficulty. And I think we all know Aokiji will not stomp Doflamingo. come on.



Imagine said:


> What does it matter? Dofla losses. There was no reason to even make this thread.



I swear people can be so rude sometimes. tsk tsk.


----------



## Nox (Mar 19, 2015)

Aoikiji. (High/Upper) Mid difficulty.


----------

